# crack in oil pan....drain plug as well 02 jetta glx



## vdubobsessions (Nov 3, 2008)

so i was driving and put more of a hair line fracture into my oil pan is leakin really bad and i wanna take it off and epox it/? will that work?
also how many bolts is it on a 2002 jetta glx vr6 12 v
and kragen sold me a drain plug thing so i can put it in my stripped drain plug will that work?
what do u guys recomend me doin!!!!!!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: crack in oil pan....drain plug as well 02 jetta glx (vdubobsessions)*

Replace the pan......for $180 it's the obvious choice! If I remember correctly there are 22 bolts on the pan.


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: crack in oil pan....drain plug as well 02 jetta glx (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Replace the pan......for $180 it's the obvious choice! If I remember correctly there are 22 bolts on the pan.


And once your done replacing the pan, protect it
http://www.dieselgeek.com


----------



## y2kglx (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: crack in oil pan....drain plug as well 02 jetta glx (vwconejo)*

your best bet is to just jb weld the crack and learn how to drive low


----------

